# New Toy!!!



## billg71 (Dec 10, 2007)

Nikon D3''/28-7' AF-s, mixed lighting, 1/[email protected], ISO 32''

I just set up an Epson 48'' and it absolutely ROCKS!!! :cheesy: And yes, those are 8.5x11's laying around, it's pretty LARGE, too.

I'm an old-school photographer, having come up in an age when a photo was something you could hold in your hand, put in a frame and nail to the wall, not just something you downloaded and looked at on a computer screen. Black and white I did myself with the old wet darkroom, color stuff was an arduous task involving proofs, consultations with the processor, multiple trips to get a print the way I wanted, etc.. 6 or 7 years ago, I started ordering CD's with my 4x6 prints from the drugstore so I could post images to the Web. Went to a digital P&S a few years ago and now all my images were "virtual", for lack of a better term. Looking at images on my computer just left me wanting more but there just wasn't a practical or affordable way of getting there.....

Not long after my first DSLR, the old longing for something to nail on the wall resurfaced... I suffered with an HP Photosmart for a while and, not too long ago, upgraded to a used Epson 22'' and I was hooked! I started a small business printing fine art prints for consignment, spent a lot of money on paper and ink and so far, have gotten myself a nice tax write-off but not much more.

A couple of weeks ago I noticed an old post on another forum, a member wanting to sell an Epson 48'' for a reasonable price. Two weeks, lots of e-mails, struggles with shipping providers and 12''+ miles of combined driving time, I now have a professional printer! And IT ABSOLUTELY ROCKS!!!  :cheesy::cheesy: Print quality is excellent, great speed, and it doesn't shake the table when it's working....

Kind of reminds me of when I traded my Miranda Sensorex in on a Nikkormat...... :There's just no going back.

Thanx to all for enduring my rant,


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Dec 10, 2007)

One of my good friends and colleagues has a 48'' which has just clicked over 5'k prints. He uses it for matte printing only with a R18'' for gloss. His next move is to get another 48'' for Gloss. They look very business like with the large cartridges poking out the front!!:shock::shock:
A good choice Bill - enjoy!!:lol::lol:
I use an 18'' as well and the prints are identical to the 38'' except for black and white, but that is what friends are for!!!:roll::roll:8)8)


----------



## billg71 (Dec 11, 2007)

Kiwigeoff said:


> One of my good friends and colleagues has a 48'' which has just clicked over 5'k prints.......
> 
> I use an 18'' as well and the prints are identical to the 38'' except for black and white, but that is what friends are for!!!:roll::roll:8)8)



Yeah, I'm starting to find out just how many friends I have......:shock::shock: And the funny thing is, they all want a 16x2' or four or five!  :roll::roll:

But it's good to know the thing has a long lifespan, it'll probably outlast me. I can leave it to one of you in my will but you'd better live close by, shipping this thing would be a bear!


----------



## Ian Farlow (Dec 11, 2007)

Oh man... I'm jealous! Nice printer! Um... maybe donate it to Lightroom Forums? Please? I'll be your best friend!


----------

